# Anno 1404 ruckelt!!!



## dennis1213 (9. Januar 2010)

Abend erstmal

Als ich mal wieder Anno 1404 spielen wollte (gerade erst instaliert) war das Spiel nicht am Ruckel es war er wie so eine schelle Bewegungsverzögerung . Sowas hatte ich vorher noch nicht gesehen und auch das anstellen von V-Sync über den ACC hat nichts gebracht und es wahr jetzt auch nicht so wie wenn die Wiederholrate zu schnell für den Monitor gewesen wäre das sieht anders aus. Deswegen möchte ich euch um eure Hilfe fragen: Was kann das sein Ich bin Ratlos ich habe nirgens was dazu gefunden. Mein System ist ein:AMD 2 x4 955 4x3,2, XFX5750, M4N78 Pro, 4Gb OCZ Reaper 1066 und ein 500watt netzteil von Xigma.

Thx im Voraus


----------



## Niamne (9. Januar 2010)

Wie hoch hast du denn die Einstellungen geschraubt für die Grafik? Und welche Auflösung? Ansonsten, neusten Ati Treiber mal runterladen, falls noch nicht  gemacht.

Wie stark ruckelt es denn? Unspielbar? Etwas, viel, wenig? Nur bei bestimmten Umständen oder generell?


----------



## dennis1213 (9. Januar 2010)

Ja ich habe den neusten Treiber drauf und die Einstellungen alle auf Mittel und dabei kann sows ja auch nicht sein. Den die Fps sind nie unter 35.


----------



## Niamne (9. Januar 2010)

Also ich hatte e in Problem, das es beim Schiff und der Postkartenansicht auftritt. Wann tritt das denn bei dir genau auf?


----------



## dennis1213 (9. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich ein bisschen nach rechts oder links usw scrolle


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2010)

Sind denn alle Treiber schon aktuell? Board, Grafik, Sound? Das Spiel schon gepatcht?

Hast du mal andere Detailseinstellungen probiert? Also, nicht einfach nur "mittel", sondern bei den erweiterten Einstellungen mal schauen. 

Und welche Auflösung spielst du? Welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor?


----------



## dennis1213 (9. Januar 2010)

Auflösung 1680x1050 (für beides), alle Treiber sind drauf, das Spiel ist aktuell und bei anderen Spielen ruckelt das auch nicht das ist nur bei Anno


----------



## Niamne (9. Januar 2010)

Mhm, beim scrollen habe ich keine Probleme. Im Zweifelsfall wirklich bei den Einstellungen spielen. Kantenglättung und Schatten vielleicht noch reduzieren. Ansonsten kann ich auch mal den Technikthread zu Anno 1404 rauskramen und da nachsehen.


----------



## dennis1213 (9. Januar 2010)

Das wäre echt super weil am Sys kanns eigentlich nicht liegen da es flott genug ist.


----------



## Niamne (9. Januar 2010)

ANNO 1404 PC - Forum entwickelt von eve community Das hier ist das Forum, kannst ja mal suchen, ich mache mal mit. ;D


----------



## dennis1213 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hab leider nix gefunden. Habe schon alles ausprobiert Cn Q ausgeschaltet, Treiber neuinstaliert, Anno neuinstaliert. Nix davon hat geholfen wisst ihr vlt. noch ne möglichkeit?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2010)

Also, ich vermute inzwischen, dass das normal ist. Das ist halt kein egoshooter, sondern es soll vor allem beim Bauen und zoomen flüssig sein, nicht aber unbedingt beim schnellen scrollen - da "zuckelt" es bei mir auch, ansonsten ist es aber völlig flüssig. 

Oder ist es bei dir besser, wenn du die Details runterstellst?


----------



## Genghis99 (11. Januar 2010)

VSync einschalten - dann scrollt es flüssiger.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo dennis1213,

es bringt meist etwas, wenn du deine gesamten Festplatten einmal sauber defragmentierst.

Viel Erfolg

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## dennis1213 (11. Januar 2010)

Ne V-Sync bringt nichts und Defragmentieren bringt auch nix und das mit Details auf ganz niedrig bringt auch nix. Das ist beim Scrolln richtig abgehackt. Verdammt das Lief ma vor dem Umstieg auf Amd richtig super.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2010)

Was hattest du denn vorher für ne CPU? Welches windows hast du?


----------



## dennis1213 (16. Januar 2010)

Es lag bei mir am nvidia physiX treiber seitdem der weg ist läufts wieder rukelfrei. Anscheinend vertragen sich Amd und Nvidia nicht. Und nochmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Niamne (16. Januar 2010)

Immerhin gefunden!  Da es ja nun läuft, viel Spaß! Und üb mal bis  zum Addon, damit ich dich dann platt machen kann


----------

